# Opinions Needed



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Some background info, so I have been using Trugreen for the past 3 years to do the front, sides and half the back yard, roughly 15ksqft for $58 per app. This year I have been really unhappy about their service.

So what would you guys do?

1. get a tow behind sprayer and spreader for apps (its downhill after the playground)

2. I don't know what to do next.

Here a shot of the lot.










Thanks,

JB


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Have you considered a backpack sprayer instead of a tow behind? Also, you may want a smaller sprayer to accompany your large one.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

If you don't look forward to herbicides and other chemicals, Arbornomics is great.

I would buy a spreader, one that isn't running on plastic wheels.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Have you considered a backpack sprayer instead of a tow behind? Also, you may want a smaller sprayer to accompany your large one.


I had one for PGR but just sold it, cause it only covers 4Ksq ft per fill-up, I'd have to fill it up 8 times to do the whole yard, plus it was a hand pump kind, I used it twice to cover 8Ksqft and it wore me out!

That's why a walk behind sprayer or spreader would be ideal, but there is a big hill in the back.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What are you looking to get out of the lawn? Is that "downhill" area usable at all? Looks like you already have a reel mower so do you plan on reel cutting the front and rotary mow the back yard? Do you have irrigation? Was the whole lawn sodded or just the front?

Sorry for all the questions but the more we know the better we can help you get what you need.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> What are you looking to get out of the lawn? Is that "downhill" area usable at all? Looks like you already have a reel mower so do you plan on reel cutting the front and rotary mow the back yard? Do you have irrigation? Was the whole lawn sodded or just the front?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but the more we know the better we can help you get what you need.


no problem

I just want it to look nice, its all weeds and bermuda mix, mostly weeds. After the playground it grades down away.
I use a JD riding mower after the playground.
No irrigation, any where. I get rain about twice a week. 
the previous own sodded the way back on the hill, but all he did was throw it down and now it look real bad, full of weed, I'm sure once those are gone the bermuda will take off and take over. 
the front and sides are in good shape, the area between the playground and back porch is getting there, I've been cutting low and pulling weeds. its way better then last year. I'm think about doin a sand job in that area.

Hope this helps.

JB


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

For 15K of lawn, I would definitely go with a pull behind sprayer, you could probably get by with a push rotary spreader for the lawn if you don't mind walking that much area. Just be sure to calibrate the sprayer before applying any herbicide. What kind of herbicide(s) do you have or plan on buying to take care of the weeds?


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> For 15K of lawn, I would definitely go with a pull behind sprayer, you could probably get by with a push rotary spreader for the lawn if you don't mind walking that much area. Just be sure to calibrate the sprayer before applying any herbicide. What kind of herbicide(s) do you have or plan on buying to take care of the weeds?


the total area is around 38k sqft (front and sides are 6k sqft)

this was what I was going to get and use, when i get a pull behind sprayer. 
Pre-E: Prodiamine 65 WDG
Post: Hi-Yield 2, 4-D Selective

what do you recommend? 
and when should I apply them?

JB


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

For your size lawn, and since you have a rider, I'd recommend a tow behind sprayer. The one that I got was the Fimco 20 gallon sprayer, available at Tractor Supply. I liked this one because the price wasn't too outrageous, and the capacity allows me to fill it once or twice, depending on what I am applying. It comes equipped with TeeJet flood nozzles, so you can vary your nozzle based upon what you're spraying. For herbicides, liquid fert, humic acids, pesticides, it's a great all around sprayer. The spray nozzle is nice as well, since you can leave your sprayer parked, dismount, and spray manually. This works great for steep slopes, and hard to reach places.

If you wanted a walk behind sprayer, I would suggest the Chapin 97900 20V. There's a good thread on the member's experience with this sprayer. I've gotten good use out of mine over the past few months.

For granular applications, I'd recommend the Earthways 2170, and it's your choice to get the deflectors or not. I didn't want to pay another $60 for them, so I opted not to. I was a little bummed that it wasn't standard issue on that model, but it's not a big deal. I will say that if you have a Site One nearby, and you give a Lesco spreader a push, you'll fall in love. I was having buyers regret when I gave one a push a few weeks after I got my 2170. They're nice, but very pricy.

Get a 2 gallon sprayer, and outfit it with a proper sprayer wand.

Here's a thread with links to most of the products that I mentioned above.

As far as your yard goes, keep in mind that in your area, you're nearing the end of the growing season for bermuda. At most, you've got another month, maybe less. Unless you want to overseed for the winter with PRG, I'd focus on getting a PreE down, controlling the weeds for the winter, prepare for spring, and become well versed on The Bermuda Triangle. Come spring, you'll be ready for your first app of fertilizer, Celsius on the weeds that came through your PreE, and ready to rock. You're gonna love the way your lawn looks, I guarantee it.


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

I was faced with the same dilema as you and have a similar lot with about 18,000 Sq/ft total. Also in Georgia south of Atlanta.

I decided to just focus on the front which is manageable (6,000 Sq/ft) with a backpack sprayer or push sprayer which I recently upgraded to. It looks like your front is about the size of mine.

When I say focus on the front I mow it under 1 inch with a McClane reel; fertilize; pre m as needed; pgr all season long; water as needed; milorganite during the season and generally keep it looking as nice as I can.

My back is large so I keep it cut.........that's about it........weeds have become a problem but not excessive so I'm going to add pre m to the back but with the push sprayer it's an easy job. This was the first year I didn't fertilize my back and honestly it looks and grows just fine and I keep it cut with a rotary at about 1.25 inches to keep from scalping.

When I first joined the lawn care sites I was overloaded with information. Going from just cutting to full scale lawn care for 18,.000 was too much.....both cost and time for me. Now that I'm in my 3rd season of really doing it all it's easy but I'm just too lazy and cheap to worry about my other 12,000 Sq/ft.

My equipment: used Mclane purchased off craigslist for $125.00 - this made all the difference in my lawn. Earthway broadcast spreader; Chapin 4 Gallon backpack sprayer; Chapin 97900 push sprayer - life saver for spraying pre m & pgr.
No name rotary for the back.

My regrets: buying a 4 Gallon backpack sprayer instead of a pusy sprayer in the beginning.

I hope this helps and good luck !!

This is a shot of my lot........from the street nobody can even see my side or back yard.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks guys!

I am shopping for a pull behind sprayer now, question, do any of you use a liquid fertilizer? or should I stick with Milorganite?
Any other recommendation on Pre and Post-Emer?
Thanks again!

JB


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

I got my pull behind sprayer from Northern Tool. Its a little pricey but works well and their customer support is great. I left it out in the shed over the winter and the sprayer wand developed a leak. Got new parts shipped easily and has been trouble free (minus my own stupidity). I was using a backpack sprayer for my 1/4 acre lot at my old house and that was a PITA. This thing is a dream.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200645939_200645939

BTW, I have 2 acres.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

jbrown said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I am shopping for a pull behind sprayer now, question, do any of you use a liquid fertilizer? or should I stick with Milorganite?
> Any other recommendation on Pre and Post-Emer?
> ...


Not many of us are using liquid fertilizer right not but I am thinking of going that route next year but I'm still in the researching phase of that right now  There is nothing wrong with using Milo for your fertilizer but I would just use it on the front lawn as it gets kind of cost prohibitive as the more sq/ft you have. There is nothing wrong with using synthetics on the lawn as you will get more bang for your buck with it.

Most of us use Prodiamine 65WG you will get the most bang for your buck with this and since you will be spraying it makes even more sense. As for post emergence, most of us like Celsius and Certainty as these two will eliminate 99% of the weeds you may get in your lawn.


----------

